# Advice for new laptop



## sumit269 (Aug 10, 2011)

Planning to buy a new HP laptop.. not in a real hurry. should i buy it now or are there good offers during festival season since ganpati and diwali are arriving soon?? plz suggest..

Also, am not much into gaming.. FIFA, PES and cs mostly.. need it for movies and music. shortlisted a few.. plz suggest.. 

1. hp dv6 - 6119tx for 47k.. will AMD Radeon HD 6490M suffice? and can i switch between intel and amd graphics as per use? and will the i5 give me a longer battery backup than the i7?

2. hp dv6 - 6140tx (available only at chroma) for 50k.. do i really need an i7 if its goin to reduce my battery backup..?? 

plz suggest..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 10, 2011)

3016TX has a 6750 with an i5. 42k. Makes much more sense than 6119TX.


----------



## sumit269 (Aug 10, 2011)

k.. was lukin for something in the 15.6" range..


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 10, 2011)

For movies and music go for Dell. It has very good speakers and you can add fullHD display too. Check for dell xps 15 with second gen i3 or i5. Will suffice you requirement.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 10, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> For movies and music go for Dell. It has very good speakers and you can add fullHD display too. Check for dell xps 15 with second gen i3 or i5. Will suffice you requirement.


+1
You NEED to upgrade to the FHD display. Its the most important upgrade. The screen is beautiful.
I know its 6k but worth it.


----------



## sumit269 (Aug 11, 2011)

i had visited the dell store.. but somehow the bulkiness and the look of the dell dint convince me. I found hp more portable (need to consider since ill be carrying it almost daily) 

am getting 
1. 6119tx for 47.5 with goodies 
2. 6017tx for 48k
and 
3. 6140tx for 49.5k with some goodies 
4. hp 6121 for 53k

which would be the best deal


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 11, 2011)

sumit269 said:


> i had visited the dell store.. but somehow the bulkiness and the look of the dell dint convince me. I found hp more portable (need to consider since ill be carrying it almost daily)
> 
> am getting
> 1. 6119tx for 47.5 with goodies
> ...



IMO, 6017TX for 48k is the best deal.


----------



## sumit269 (Aug 11, 2011)

ok.. and 1 last ques.. could you compare the battery backup of these machines on moderate usage which includes full hd movies & surfing and also the 14 incher dv4-3016tx  avail for 42k..? How mch diff does the i5 make?


----------



## ogasd (Aug 11, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> IMO, 6017TX for 48k is the best deal.



hi there aniket ,,          i am buying dvs6121tx for 58k mostly for gaming   ..  please tell me how it is for games can it run crysis 2   gta 4   mafia ,    at high settings ?                             one imp . thing           is its res.   good  ( above avg.)?         i really wanted 1080p in hp .....    should i be getting it ??!                   help me out please ..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 11, 2011)

For battery? Not much diff b/w i5 and i7. Under full load i5 might give you 10 more minutes.
~5hrs battery on mormal usage.
~2hrs on heavy usage.


----------



## sumit269 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ohk thats all? 5 mins? I was expcting some 30 mins to 1 hr extra with i5 under normal usage. Excuse me for some lame questions but since its my 1st notebook i wanted to take a right decision


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 11, 2011)

IDLE power consumption.


Spoiler



*www.notebookcheck.net/typo3temp/pics/77a2990152.gif


LOAD power consumption.


Spoiler



*www.notebookcheck.net/typo3temp/pics/9b3e9feed6.gif



You don't need to worry about battery life. Similar power consumption for all of them.


----------



## sumit269 (Aug 11, 2011)

Probably wil go for 6140tx then from croma at 49750 for reasons mentioned by arsenalfan..

Hope the brightness issue mentioned by yash isnt very serious. 

N wats the alternative for litescribe which is mising from 6140?

6121 nt realy useful for me.. Can save the 3-4k for something else. Probably the cooling pad


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 11, 2011)

Litescribe is useless.
LightScribe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sumit269 (Aug 11, 2011)

and the brightness issue? 

hope i dont miss an hdmi port later on..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 11, 2011)

Never heard of a brightness issue.


----------



## sumit269 (Aug 11, 2011)

yash.jalan92 said:


> hey all tech specs of hp 6140tx .....
> 
> HP Pavilion dv6-6140tx Entertainment Notebook PC Product Specifications HP Pavilion dv6-6140tx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (India - English)
> 
> i think its exclusively available at croma outlets for 50990 , i brought it from croma mumbai ...... the gaming is flawless , sound tears a bit at full volume , screen brightness isn't best , no light scribe ....



posted by yash


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 11, 2011)

He doesn't like the brightness levels. Nothing wrong with it.

You can get a demo at croma if you want to check it for yourself (recommended).


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 11, 2011)

Dont expect great display quality from these HD panels (1366*768) from dell/HP/sony. All of them are pathetic. If display is important, go for fullHD display from Dell/HP. It is worth the money.
Also, if you are going to carry it often, why dont you get a 14"? HP dv4 series, 3016 with i5 and 6750 is available at around 42K.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 11, 2011)

India = No HP FHD


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 11, 2011)

Check this *Here*

Some posted the link in another thread. But the graphics card = 6490 =


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah but that's 10k extra over 3016TX for nearly the same specs.
Its glossy and WLED only.

And HP US has an option to upgrade to FHD. That's what I want.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 11, 2011)

Well not the same specs also. 3016 has better GPU. So, for me this 6120 or whatever it is a no-brainer.


----------



## sumit269 (Aug 12, 2011)

ok.. and now my first question that was overshadowed.. guess due to lack of its seriousness.. 

should i buy it now or are there good offers that come up during the festival season since ganpati and diwali are arriving soon?? plz suggest..


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 12, 2011)

ogasd said:


> hi there aniket ,,          i am buying dvs6121tx for 58k mostly for gaming   ..  please tell me how it is for games can it run crysis 2   gta 4   mafia ,    at high settings ?                             one imp . thing           is its res.   good  ( above avg.)?         i really wanted 1080p in hp .....    should i be getting it ??!                   help me out please ..



Of the 3 games that you have mentioned, i have played only Crysis 2 on my 6121TX and it runs at 27fps avg at Hardcore. So it would suffice for your gaming needs. And anyways, it has the best GPU you can find in any price near its price range. However, they are charging you too much at 58k.
And there is no option on FHD.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 12, 2011)

sumit269 said:


> ok.. and now my first question that was overshadowed.. guess due to lack of its seriousness..
> 
> should i buy it now or are there good offers that come up during the festival season since ganpati and diwali are arriving soon?? plz suggest..



They may offer but mostly they will provide useless free goodies like headphone, mouse. Price may decrease a little, but not too much.
HP may come out with a FHD model + 6770 soon. And you might just be lucky (dnt take seriously, just speculating ).


----------

